# New $15M "Health Care Facility" Destined for 19 Wing Comox



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2010)

This, from MERX:


> DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – # IE100592– New Health Care Facility, Lazo, British Columbia.
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to construct a New Health Care Facility, Lazo, B.C.
> 
> ...


_Reference Number  	194447
Solicitation Number 	IE100592_

Part of bid document attached, exclusive to Milnet.ca - no timelines other than bid deadline (1 Jun) in the documents I've been able to look at so far.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2010)

The official announcement of the health services centre, as well as other infrastructure, this week:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96428.0.html


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2010)

This means one of two things - they're going to close the Base shortly after it's built...or they're finally moving out of that ancient hovel they have there  ;D.  I went up there for a meeting witht he Surg Gen - it's a pretty tiny facility.

MM


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2010)

BFD......this was first announced in 2005.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> BFD......this was first announced in 2005.



At long last . . . Comox had been on a list of medical facilities that required replacement  when my job at NDHQ was medical facility planning.  That was in the late 1980s.


----------



## Zoomie (8 Sep 2010)

I'm going to miss those WW2 buildings....


----------

